# New person:)



## OhSnapItsRoxy (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi and welcome Emma! You'll have to show us some pictures of your horse! He sounds beautiful!


----------



## That Friesian (Jan 15, 2015)

welcome 
i love piebalds and showjumping


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

You do know this thread is 9 years old?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I'm sure they can read xD

If you're that concerned with old threads being dug up, the best thing you can do is let them sink to the bottom.


----------

